# Your cities top 3 buildings in total of height



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

1.Towers of the Americas 750 ft....spire included
2.Marriott Rivercenter....546 ft....spire included
3.Hyatt Convention Center...(u/c)...450

750
546
450
-------
1746ft. thats it....not a large city


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Toronto

3695 feet
1126 metres

Canadian National 1815 feet
First Canadian 978 feet
Scotia Plaza 902 feet


----------



## harvesterofsorrows (Nov 5, 2005)

1 Sears Tower 1,451ft / 442m 
2 Aon Center 1,136ft / 346m 
3 John Hancock Center 1,127ft / 344m 


Total: 3714ft/1132m

Chicago


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Los Angeles

1. US Bank Tower 1,018ft/310m
2. Aon Center 858ft/262m
3. Cal Plaza 2 750ft/229m

Total: 2626ft/801m


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong

2 IFC - 415m
Central Plaza - 374m
Bank of China Tower - 367m


----------



## Goothrey (Jul 31, 2006)

Austin


Frost Bank Tower-515' 157 m




One American Center-395' 120m



One Congress Plaza-391' 119 m




In a few years:

501 Congress Avenue-705', 215 m



The Austonian-700', 213 m



360 Condominiums-580', 172 m(currently under construction, around 17-18th floor)


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Russia Tower , 612m (under construction)
Moscow State University , 236m
Empire State Building , 449m


----------



## FFM2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Frankfurt

"Europaturm" 338 M
"Commerzbank-Tower" 300 M With spire (259 without)
"Messeturm" 257M

= 895 Metres


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

harvesterofsorrows said:


> 1 Sears Tower 1,451ft / 442m
> 2 Aon Center 1,136ft / 346m
> 3 John Hancock Center 1,127ft / 344m
> 
> ...


is this without spires....hehe you should have included em....LOLOLOLOL.....sry that wouldnt be tha American way! ! ! ...lololololol


----------



## Plasticman (Mar 1, 2006)

Atlanta:

Bank of America - 1,023'
Suntrust Plaza - 871'
One Atlantic Center - 820

Total = 2,714'


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Melbourne to top of roof:
Eureka tower 297m
Rialto towers 251m
Bourke Place 224m

Melbourne to top of spire: 
Eureka tower 297m 
120 Collins St 264m
101 Collins St 260m









^^ Eureka thanks to Curtain.








^^ 120 (left) and 101 Collins thanks to Yardmaster








^^ Rialto thanks to Grollo.








^^ Bourke Place (fat one in middle) thanks to Mugley. Also now that I think of it Melbourne's top three to roof.


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Pittsburgh:

841' US Steel Tower - 64 stories (1970)
725' One Mellon Center - 54 stories (1983)
635' One PPG Place - 40 stories (1984)
------
2201'

671 meters


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

well here in Macclesfield i think we may just be able to scrape about 60m with two 15 stories towers...


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

most of the height of buildings in my city are unknown, so i'll give an approximation from the floor count

Penang

1. KOMTAR Tower - 65 - stories 232m
2. The Cove Block D - 42 stories (x 3.5m) - 147m
3. The Cove Block A, B, C - 41 stories (x 3.5m) - 143.5m (err...how should i calculate this?)

total = 522.5m (no. 3 treated as 1 building)

pics:
KOMTAR tower









the cove
by cooltemper


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Kuala Lumpur

1. Petronas Twin Tower 1 - 88 stories - 452m
1. Petronas Twin Tower 2 - 88 stories - 452m
3. Telekom Tower - 55 stories - 310m

total = 1214m

pics:
Petronas Twin Towers









Telekom Tower


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

is a meter 3.26ft?.....i dont know and lazy...so could someone do the math of meters to feet for me? Thnkx


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Rotterdam,

Nationale Nederlanden 151M
Montevideo 140M
Milleniumtower 134M

+ total 425 meters.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Now I'll make you laugh...
*Copenhagen:*

Christiansborg 103m

The City Hall Tower 103m

Skt Nikolajs Church 90m

=*296m*

...All of them are with spires


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> Now I'll make you laugh...
> *Copenhagen:*
> 
> Christiansborg 103m
> ...


I like European cities, they are actually very classy in looks


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

*San Francisco:*

Transamerica Pyramid: 260 m 853 ft

555 California Street: 237 m 779 ft

345 California Street: 212 m 695 ft
*
Total: 709 m 2327 ft*

*Oakland:*

Ordway Building: 123 m 404 ft

Kaiser Center: 119 m 390 ft

Lake Merritt Plaza: 113 m 371 ft

*Total: 355 m 1165 ft*

*San Jose:*

City Hall: 87 m 285 ft

Sobrato Office Tower: 85 m 280 ft

San Jose Marriott: 82 m 268 ft

*Total: 254 m 833 ft*


----------

